# Big book of super powers?



## thundershot (May 8, 2003)

I might have missed it, but when is the big book of superpowers supposed to come out for EN's super hero book? Also, will a print version of said book come out eventually?


Thanks
Chris


----------



## thundershot (May 12, 2003)

I just checked the "upcoming pdf" section of the d20 guide on the site, and it's slated for May 2003... Is that still happening? I couldn't find anything about it on the EN Publishing page... It's also not in Ryan's sig anymore.



Chris


----------



## Dextra (May 13, 2003)

I know that we're working hard on getting FCTF: Modern out this month, but haven't heard word of any superpowers book as of yet.
I'm not saying it's not going to happen ever, just not until July at the earliest.  I'll let Ryan answer as to where it's at...


----------



## RangerWickett (May 13, 2003)

We received more interest in Elements of Magic than FCTF, so while I'm working or collaborating on expansions for both, EoM2 is higher on the priority list.


----------



## thundershot (May 13, 2003)

Okay, thanks...



Chris


----------

